# BATTERY LIFE IS STILL TERRIBLE, what am I doing wrong



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

So Ive rooted my Thunderbolt to BAMF 2.1 I love it,(slightly better life then stock) but battery life still isnt where I would like to be. I cant use LTE ON/ OFF it just turns off my radio... what else can I do?


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sorry, why exactly can't you use LTE on/off? When you try and switch LTE off what are you selecting? You should be selecting CDMA + EvDo


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I do select CMDA + EvDo and the 4G signal goes but nothing else comes up. The bars stay the same but no 3G signal will appear.

Using the BAMF toolkit I change it to CMDA auto (PRL) and nothing happens.


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

It was like that when I had it on stock and on my other Thunderbolt too (I had gotten a new phone because I was getting random reboots)


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Try a different kernal. I got the best results running imoseyon's lean kernal and using the extreme mode


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Try posting in the right section 

But yeah a stock ROM and kernel will have that problem
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tanknspank (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd try out the latest cm7 or omfgb that support the mr2+ radios if I were you. That is, if you are fine using aosp. Battery life should be better on those roms for you. I know it is for me. Idle times for me are amazing.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

But I really like the BAMF  I could try the CM7 but will I still be able to use the gingerbread radio or will I have to change it.


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

^^U can use the same radio


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sense is a really big battery killer once i removed it and placed CM7 my battery life got better. You can also try OMFGB either one you go with you cant lose, make sure you use the MR2 or MR2.5 radio version of the rom.


----------



## SCDroid (Jun 30, 2011)

Battery life is definitely better on the AOSP roms but for some reason my 4G was spotty on CM7 and wouldn't work at all on OMFGB


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

When I ran Sense roms, I could never get over 10 hours. I can now get almost 24 on aosp roms, plus I now have 4g and never did before. (1500mah battery, 1.4oc, external battery charger made a difference addition to aosp)

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

You complain about battery life and want some help but you don't tell us what you think bad battery life is to you?

I get about 12-16 hours with average use... I can't ask for more than that imo.

The tips to good battery life is using a good rom, turning on wifi when you can and use it as intended and not like a video game in your hands 24/7.


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

When you look at your battery stats what is using the most percent? If it is the cell standby or phone idle then I would turn off your phone and remove the 4g card and then reinsert it. I had a problem where my battery started to drain very fast and the primary hog was my cell standby. I tried everything from new kernels to several roms and nothing worked. I finially fixed it by simply removing the 4g cars and reinstalling it.


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

I was at 17 hrs+ with 35% left before I charged mine today. Stock battery on synergy senseless. I likes it. I get really good battery life on cm7 as well. Both mr2. Stock kernal at 1.2ghz for synergy smartass gov.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forum App.


----------



## CHP (Jul 13, 2011)

Try BAMF 1.8.6. I get really good battery life on that. Best battery life I've ever gotten. It supports MR2 radios.


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

Just keep data off while your not using it, with data off you can still make and receive calls as well as text messages. Not to be confused with airplane mode,which will turn off your radio


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Try posting in the right section
> 
> But yeah a stock ROM and kernel will have that problem
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Whoa flashback from another place! lol



mzimand said:


> When you look at your battery stats what is using the most percent? If it is the cell standby or phone idle then I would turn off your phone and remove the 4g card and then reinsert it. I had a problem where my battery started to drain very fast and the primary hog was my cell standby. I tried everything from new kernels to several roms and nothing worked. I finially fixed it by simply removing the 4g cars and reinstalling it.


Not discrediting you but how would that affect Cell Standby? I'm just curious.


----------

